# Ectasia of Iliac Arteries



## ptenbroeck@metcare.com (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 code for ectasia of iliac arteries?  thank you.


----------



## lawmfw (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you ever figure out what the ICD 9 code was for this?  Curious as I have a similar diagnosis on a chart I am coding.

Thanks...


----------



## cdelappe (Sep 2, 2014)

*Iliac artery ectasia*

The closest code I could find was 447.8 (other specified disorders of arteries...)


----------

